# opener



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

well i got out about 12 on some plots and yeah i walked alot of land with another guy and my young pup and only kicked up one grouse wich i missed   haha o well

if anyone knows of some good land around gf it would be cool to hear about it


----------

